

Ask HN: Films for Hackers? - dasmithii

Hey everyone,<p>I normally avoid television like the plague, but a few friends have convinced me of the beauty in film. Out of curiosity, what movies would you recommend? Whether related to hacking or not, what have you found most fascinating &#x2F; meaningful &#x2F; intellectually stimulation &#x2F; etc?<p>Forgive me for being off-topic, but Hacker News provides some interesting perspectives, and I&#x27;m curious.
======
bhaumik
A few years old but:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450702)

Also: [http://www.hnstore.co/movies.html](http://www.hnstore.co/movies.html)

------
elviejo
This is the history of Technology Industry in movie form.

Pirates of Sillicon Valley... a direct to TV movie that is becoming a classict
tells the early history of Microsoft and Apple. my personal favorite.

\-----------< I would like to have a movie about the Dot.com bubble... but
don't know of anyone representative >

Then the Social Network... to see the founding of Facebook

JOBS... the new movie about Steve Jobs is my least favorite, but gives an idea
of the departure of Jobs and his return.

------
semmem1
Sneakers is a one of my favorite old movies. Have to give props to the above
mentioned Pirates of Silicon Valley also.

------
elviejo
Moneyball... the use of DataScience in order to improve a Base Ball team and
change the game forever.

------
softwareman
I love Skeleton Key. One of the most underrated movie. Or may be my taste is
strange.

